# eBay Buyers asking for receiver ID and serial number



## tivoterp (Jan 3, 2003)

I am selling an R-10 on eBay after getting a new HR10-250.

I've had two potential bidders ask me if the receiver was deactivated and then ask me for the receiver ID and serial number. I know the receiver is deactivated because I did that when I activated the new receiver.

Is there any risk in giving out the receiver ID and serial number? Can they use this to commit fraud somehow? I think that the bidders want to call DirecTV to confirm that the receiver is indeed deactivated.

Thanks.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No, billing is all tied to the Access Card.
All they really should need is the Receiver ID.

They are just covering themselves (smart buyers actually), as there have been plenty of units that have been "frozen" to accounts, or where not properly deactivated... and thus the buyers got hosed.


----------



## ITGuy72 (Aug 10, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> They are just covering themselves (smart buyers actually), as there have been plenty of units that have been "frozen" to accounts, or where not properly deactivated... and thus the buyers got hosed.


As a smart buyer where would I go to check the status of the serial#?


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Call DTV tell em you want to check about subscribing a used box you bought, give em the receiver ID number and they should tell you if there is a problem with it. You may have to couch the conversation in a vein that you are attempting to do the deed right then and there. I wouldn't imagine they would want to turn into a version of Carfax.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ayep. I'd imagine if the guy selling it owes directv a thousand dollars, they'd not let it be activated.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

never realized receivers were 'secured' items...gotta read that fine print a bit better. And thought we owned them


----------

